

My Weekend Project: mailseal.de, a free temporary disposable email address. - kornnflake
http://www.mailseal.de

======
Tiktaalik
You should handle the situation of a slim web browser area better. At the
moment I have two browser windows open, splitting my screen real estate in
half, and this website doesn't look very good.

~~~
kornnflake
Thanks, just applied a quick n' dirty fix, but def. gonna take a further look
into it :)

------
seanlinehan
On my 1600x900 browser, the little comic in the background is half hidden.
Other than that, pretty neat. Not a new idea, but the more of these available
the better!

------
oron
Imitation is the Highest form of Flattery.

oron from air mail <http://getairmail.com> :-)

------
mackyinc
Good project not a new one. Try lowering the email address font a bit. Other
than that its a great site.

------
pagekalisedown
Another similar project: <http://10minutemail.com/>

~~~
ajhai
This has been there around for quite sometime and is always my go to place
when I'm in need of a disposable email address.

------
kornnflake
Adding more features next weekend ;)

------
fbpcm
VERY SIMILAR: <http://getairmail.com>

------
redact207
your domain (mailseal.de) never changes. hence once it's been around long
enough it'll start to be blacklisted on many sites that want to prevent
temporary mail services

~~~
billforsternz
True, but it's hard to see how you can avoid that problem with services like
this. Unless you are prepared to pay for new domain names more or less daily.
Also, every time I use myname@mailinator.com I half expect to be rejected for
this reason, but so far I never have been. I probably do that about once a
month on average. And mailinator.com has been around for many years and is
very well known.

------
kornnflake
Just pushed a major update ;)

